# Waterloo crescent



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi guys
Waterloo crescent? Where does it start and finish please, or better still where is the best part to stay on in waterloo crescent please.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I presume you mean Dover.

There are parking meter signs that will tell you if you are in the right place.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Yes I did mean Dover I should have said, thats assumtion for you.
Thanks very much I believe its free after six until nine is that still the case please.

Ron


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep-free after 6pm up to 08.59hrs . . A £1 ticket from the machine will see you covered for 1hr (even purchased during these hours won't start until 9am, so you can (ferry allowing) have a lazy morning !

As for the best place to stop- most motorhomes park opp the hotel just along from the sailing club HQ; Waterloo Cres is a continuation of Marine Parade - don't park up opp the blocks of flats- the residents don't like it !
Ps/
(The hotel does a good full English breakfast for around £5)-much better than the breakfast on-board ship-and cheaper too :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*marine*

So marine parade part is out now then?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*Re: marine*



teemyob said:


> So marine parade part is out now then?


Dunno ! I have seen vans parked that end but whether it's 'allowed' I don't know - to be on the safe side I always park the other end


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

"
So marine parade part is out now then? "

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-129594-.html


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
Thanks for all your information, so we shall be on Waterloo crescent ready for a 0930 train.

Ron


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi All
> Thanks for all your information, so we shall be on Waterloo crescent ready for a 0930 train.
> Ron


Umm . . Ron - you do realise that its ferries that go from Dover & not Choo Choo's . . . [they go from Folkestone as far as i know . . :wink:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Hi VIc
No dover is just somewhere to get my head down before catching the train not paying £20 for a night on a site. That said I am trying a pub first which is part of the motorhome stopover scheme which is only a ten minute drive to the train from there. 

Ron


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

OK Ron . . for a moment I thought one of us was having a 'senior moment' :roll:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Vic
I was going to blame that fella, what's his name oh yes tom somthing or other he is going wrong most of the time according to swmbo, but he is ok in my book :lol: 


Thanks Vic

Ron


----------

